# Nuro and Domino’s Partner on Autonomous Pizza Delivery



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://medium.com/nuro/nuro-and-dominos-partner-on-autonomous-pizza-delivery-88c6b6640ff0


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Who's going to bring the pizza to my door?

?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

They have walking robots.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Uber Eats is being eaten alive. See what I did there?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber is sitting in a perfect spot,
Jobs lost due to automation, then people sign up with Uber.
Unemployment rate at all time low, and streets filled with ants. What will happen if a slow down occurs ?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> Uber is sitting in a perfect spot,
> Jobs lost due to automation, then people sign up with Uber.
> Unemployment rate at all time low, and streets filled with ants. What will happen if a slow down occurs ?


Here's Uber's problem. They raised like 8 billion with the IPO but that also cut off the endless cash infusion from investors. They burned through a billion dollars last quarter so they're running out of time. They're going to have to raise fares soon and operate in the real world.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Here's Uber's problem. They raised like 8 billion with the IPO but that also cut off the endless cash infusion from investors. They burned through a billion dollars last quarter so they're running out of time. They're going to have to raise fares soon and operate in the real world.


They are testing to see how low drivers will go. Don't drive is what will put them out of business. But Stupid ants will be ants and work for nothing.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Here's Uber's problem. They raised like 8 billion with the IPO but that also cut off the endless cash infusion from investors. They burned through a billion dollars last quarter so they're running out of time. They're going to have to raise fares soon and operate in the real world.


I don't always agree with you @Single Malt but I do agree here.

Uber has been engaging in what I consider idiot business moves for years and they've had endless cash to find their blunders.

Here's hoping the IPO puts a fire under their butt to wise up.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> I don't always agree with you @Single Malt but I do agree here.
> 
> Uber has been engaging in what I consider idiot business moves for years and they've had endless cash to find their blunders.
> 
> Here's hoping the IPO puts a fire under their butt to wise up.


There's really nothing Uber can do other than raise fares. But they'll lose a lot of customers by rasing fares and a flood of new competitors will enter the market. But the initial investors already parachuted out with the IPO so don't really care anymore.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> There's really nothing Uber can do other than raise fares. But they'll lose a lot of customers by rasing fares and a flood of new competitors will enter the market. But the initial investors already parachuted out with the IPO so don't really care anymore.


initial investors cant cash out for 60 days...try again

60 days after ipo you will see the real crash

uber willl never be profitable blowing billions each year on sdc nonsense


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> initial investors cant cash out for 60 days...try again
> 
> 60 days after ipo you will see the real crash
> 
> uber willl never be profitable blowing billions each year on sdc nonsense


I think they will eventually sell their weak SDC business or shut it down.


----------

